# Intentan hallar las causas de la Mutación Genética



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2014)

Intentan hallar las probables causas de la nueva Mutación Genética


----------



## eleccortez (Mar 27, 2014)

jajajajajajaaja muy bueno !!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2014)

Yo no sabía que les llaman "Pantalones cagados" 




 .


----------



## chclau (Mar 27, 2014)

me parece que me stoy poniendo viejardo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2014)

Seeeeeeeee , mis amigas siempre comentaban entre ellas respecto de algún hombe "mirá que buena cola que tiene y que piernas largas" , lo mismo también es válido para hombres hablando de mujeres.

Así que ésta mutación iría en contra de los instintos básicos


----------



## chclau (Mar 27, 2014)

las abuelas decian, lo que esta de moda no incomoda... pero los solsiyoncas afuera pueden con toda mi buena voluntad de comprension



esto me hace acordar a un chiste que ahora decididamente se quedo viejo.

Un tipo esta con una minita nada menos que en su propia casa, y llega su mujer. La minita se escapa por la ventana y el tipo se viste a todo trapo.

Viene la mujer y le dice:

- Hola, mi Superman, estas bien Superman mio? Como te fue en el trabajo hoy, Superman? Dale, Superman, contate algo, por que estas tan calladito, mi Superman?
- Que bicho te pico que me tratas de Superman?
...
...
...
- Es el unico retardado que conozco que usa los calzoncillos ARRIBA del pantalon...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2014)

Hay un humor gráfico que me habían mandado por correo y evidentemente borré , de dos muchachos con los pantalones caidos mostrando los calzones que se reian y burlaban de ridículo a un señor mayor con los pantalones bien subidos por los tiradores.


----------



## biopic (Mar 27, 2014)

jaja esta bueno y habrá que hacer una investigacion exaustiva de muchas otras enfermedades provocadas por ejemplo por "facebrut" como le dice un amigo


----------

